# Safe Fruits for Crested Geckos?



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wondering what fruit is safe to offer Splat. I have blended a mix of Honeydew melon and Papaya for my sugar glider and was wondering if it would be ok to give Splat some too.


----------



## taylor_ace (Dec 31, 2007)

my lil one seams to love mango & bannana


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

taylor_ace said:


> my lil one seams to love mango & bannana


Watch out for banana, it is known to be a calcium binder
should be given as a treat at max


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine have melon, pear, fig, mango and papaya.

mango is crestie crack though 

:lol2:

no bananas ever due to me buying a baby with mbd due to being fed these mashed with komodo & vet couldnt save him.


----------



## taylor_ace (Dec 31, 2007)

well this is what i do i mix komodo premium complete diet for crested geckos with cow & gate baby balance mango surprise (baby food) its all natural and contains apple (61%) mango (21%) banana (14%) concentrated apple juice, tapioca starch,vitamin c


----------



## Shortie123 (May 11, 2010)

Is the bannana CGD ok? tho?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

taylor_ace said:


> well this is what i do i mix komodo premium complete diet for crested geckos with cow & gate baby balance mango surprise (baby food) its all natural and contains apple (61%) mango (21%) banana (14%) concentrated apple juice, *tapioca starch*,vitamin c


 
not the pure fruit stuff you usually get then? :whistling2:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone! I'll try him with some tonight and see if he likes it. Is it likely that he'll refuse his CGD after having fruit though? I don't want him to do that!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you can mix the two together, i blend up a load of fruit and make lil ice cubes,
then i just get one out to defrost and mix the cgd in with it.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I might try mixing some CGD in with it then. I just tried him with plain fruit and he really wasn't fussed, lol! So much for worrying that he'd refuse his CGD after having fruit - he only had a couple of licks off my finger! He's more of a live food sorta boy!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`m barred from crix since my next door neighbour found 3 in his computer

:blush:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`m barred from crix since my next door neighbour found 3 in his computer
> 
> :blush:



:lol2:, can Cresties survive on just CGD or do they need live food too? I'll be getting a Crestie in the New Year but don't really like the idea of feeding crickets (mainly due to the noise & escapees).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i gto propper told off, so that my tokay plans scuppered.!

they dont have to have livefood, they just grow faster as babies with it.

crix under a size 4 wont make any noise anyhows?

or you can use midget hoppers instead? not so evil being vegetarian grasshopper-types?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i gto propper told off, so that my tokay plans scuppered.!
> 
> they dont have to have livefood, they just grow faster as babies with it.
> 
> ...




Ok, thanks hun :2thumb:. In the process of getting everything up together & researching before i get one. Then it's deciding on what one to get as there are some really nice morphs out there that are all very nice :whistling2:. I think the ones i will be looking at are all over 6 months so will it matter not feeding them livefood as they will be a good size already (or may look into buying small crix if they don't make a noise). Just if hubby hears them he'll freak & tell me the Crestie will have to go because of the crix :gasp:. It's just that at night the doors are all left open so the dogs have the run of the downstairs so if the crix make a noise he'll be woken up & won't be a happy chappie :whistling2:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d go with small hoppers myself.

crix are vile dirty minging things, have you ever been bitten by one? it blinking hurts!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`d go with small hoppers myself.
> 
> crix are vile dirty minging things, have you ever been bitten by one? it blinking hurts!



No not been bitten by one as never really needed to buy them for anything. Will stick to hoppers then (used to get them for my Leo's, they loved them).


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

my cresties dont like hoppers mostly...and they are so expensive...my neighbour commented the other day on finding crickets in her house and the shop below me lol

the worst was the next door neighbour who is an idiot anyway when the morio beetles started arriving in her hall after an unfortunate open box situation!


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

corny girl said:


> No not been bitten by one as never really needed to buy them for anything. Will stick to hoppers then (used to get them for my Leo's, they loved them).


I try not to get close enough to the awful crix to get bitten, BUT.... I have been bitten by a locust! :bash: That blinkin' well hurt too! Had a red mark on my finger after too! I was in shock a bit, and now the locusts get more respect and a tighter grip with my tweezers, lol!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Miss Lily said:


> I try not to get close enough to the awful crix to get bitten, BUT.... I have been bitten by a locust! :bash: That blinkin' well hurt too! Had a red mark on my finger after too! I was in shock a bit, and now the locusts get more respect and a tighter grip with my tweezers, lol!




I used to get them out with tweezers when my Leo's had them :whistling2:. Will have to do some trials with small crix & hoppers & see what it will eat. Failing that i'm sure the rats will eat whatever i have if the Crestie doesn't, they do love mealies & morios :whistling2:. Will definately like to try fresh fruit ocassionally too (was interested in this thread so i could learn what is ok to feed).


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it depends on what they are used to. When I first offered Splat tiny locusts he just sat and looked at them, lol! He loves his crix - his reaction is instant! Typical male, lol, he LOVES his food! :whistling2: 

I have just gone back to feeding my female cham crix - she likes the standard silent ones adnd can have more of these compared to locusts. Trouble is I now have a singing tub in the kitchen! :devil: The ones with wings will be history tomorrow once Amy sets her googly eyes on them and silence can resume once more, lol!


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

mine loves to have mango..

Banana (only as a treat as it doesnt give out alot of calcium)
mango
melon

anything that isnt too citrus like lemons, pinapple etc etc


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

banana stops the crestie using the calcium in its diet.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

What sort of melon is best? I tend to buy Honeydew for myself so would this be ok? I can't stand watermelon so would rather not buy this :whistling2:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i use honeydew for mine, i do a big batch though, a couple of mangos, a few pears, whole melon and fill loads of ice cubes.

its a right mess though!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i use honeydew for mine, i do a big batch though, a couple of mangos, a few pears, whole melon and fill loads of ice cubes.
> 
> its a right mess though!



When giving fruit puree do i need to add nutrabal & calcium to it? Will probably get some CGD from ebay for it but will feed fresh fruit puree every now & again as a treat. Got a Crestie book through today that i bought off Amazon & reading up loads on them on the internet too. Can't wait till New Year now when i can get the Exo-Terra off a friend & set it all up ready (already have branches & plenty of fake plants etc..), then hopefully get the Crestie towards the end of January begining of February :2thumb:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i think which suplements depends what cgd you use?

i havnt met a crestie that`ll eat komodo, 
clarks diet is complete, only tried it once, but but they smell vile when they go toilets. if i only had one or two i`d feed this one as its accepted and its convienient.

i use repashy base powder from the 2 part system and use the fruit puree for the nectar part, make up a weeks worth and store it in a squeezy bottle in the fridge.
and i dust my live food with calcium.

its best not to freeze the cgd part, i was told that freezing it degrades with vitamins?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i think which suplements depends what cgd you use?
> 
> i havnt met a crestie that`ll eat komodo,
> clarks diet is complete, only tried it once, but but they smell vile when they go toilets. if i only had one or two i`d feed this one as its accepted and its convienient.
> ...



Repashy do an all in one food don't they? I know they also do a 2 part one. Was looking on ebay & Cornish Crispa sell Repashy in small amounts for something like £4.99 so will probably get some to try. Can you only buy the Clarks one from Oxford Gecko's or does anywhere else sell it as i haven't seen it anywhere else? Been told that fruit puree baby food is a no no & best to stick with the CGD :2thumb:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

stickyfeet do the one part and two part in 4oz and 8oz bags

oxford geckos do the clarks, dont think you can get it elsewhere.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Clarks for Splat as it was what he had been raised on. I bought a pack at PRAS when I got Splat. I have since ordered a different flavour online and the transaction was really quick and easy!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> mine have melon, pear, fig, mango and papaya.
> 
> *mango is crestie crack though *
> 
> ...


Sorry for the Noob question Why is it like Crack to them ?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> stickyfeet do the one part and two part in 4oz and 8oz bags
> 
> oxford geckos do the clarks, dont think you can get it elsewhere.



Thanks hun, will go & look on Sticky feet & see how much it is :2thumb:. Want to try & get everything ready so it's here when i buy the Crestie so will start getting food etc.. after Christmas :2thumb:.


EDIT: It's not Cornish Crispa that sells it on ebay but theroachfarm :2thumb:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

internet reptile do too, but they hardly ever have any in stock when i`ve been looking, and cant message them to ask when its dues in - it always says "this member is not taking questions"


----------

